# The immortal Anubias



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

This looks like an ordinary bag of petite Anubias nana, but it's journey is quite extraordinary.

This little plant was home in my LED tank. For those that remember, this time last year, I started a little 4g Finnex which was lit 100% by LEDs.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ts/31815-here-we-go-again-led-lighting-5.html

That tank proved quite successful as a test tank, though I wish I got a photo before taking it down this past August. The 2nd week of august, I broke down the tank because I was moving from SoCal to NorCal for a new job after finishing grad school.

It is now the first week of November. Yesterday, I found that bag in one of my boxes. It was yanked out of the tank in august, packed in a box, left in a moving truck for a week during the summer, stayed pack in a box for an additional 2 months, and it has finally seen sunlight. Still no fresh air, no added water, and now just seeing light, and it still looks as healthy as ever (the brown muck is detritus/aquasoil from when I took it out of the tank)


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

That's some long trip, way cool story for that guy. Unbelievable


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 16, 2007)

The stuff's tough, there's no doubt about it. This sort of story is the reason I'm blown away when someone manages to kill one!


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Toss it in a tank and let us see how it does =)


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have never been able to kill that stuff, some how I am not suprised.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I bought what I thought was a little too much Anubias for a tank I set up in December. Had the left overs in a bag for over 4 months before I put it in the tank. Now that's a hardy plant!


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Hah! That's great, Gomer!!

For those of you that don't know how to kill this stuff, I may be able to help...  
I bought some new plants recently and soaked them in a potassium permanganate solution before adding them to my tank. I missed the petite Anubias though and accidentally left it in there for 40 minutes instead of 20. It looked fine, but within 2 days it turned to mush. :doh: I don't think I ever completely killed other plants with potassium permanganate (even with hour long soaks). I wonder if Anubias is one of the plants that's especially sensitive to it.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I had a similar experience with them. They're quite amazing!


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

kwc1974 said:


> I have never been able to kill that stuff, some how I am not suprised.
> 
> Thanks for the post.


I managed to kill Anubias barteri 'round leaf'. Somehow the rhizome rotted!

I'm so embarrassed :lol:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I had some A. barteori var. barteori that stayed in the plastic bag it was purchased in for four years before I got around to planting it! Good thing there is no SPCP (Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Plants)!


----------



## AlexMC (Aug 28, 2005)

Amazing, I knew they could survive a couple of days in a plastic bag, but months...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't think I am going to be opening the bag anytime soon  It is sitting on the bed in the spare bedroom right now since the posting of this thread. Maybe I'll update this thread every couple of months. David Blaine has nothing on this trick.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Great idea.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I laughed when I read your thread title.

Anubias, aptly named considering:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anubis said:


> Anubis was the guardian of the dead who took souls to the Underworld and protected them on their journey. It was he who deemed the deceased worthy of continuing into the underworld. _Ancient Egyptian texts say that Anubis silently walked through the shadows of life and death and lurked in dark places. _He was watchful by day as well as by night. He also weighed the heart of the dead against the feather symbol of Ma'at, the goddess of truth. One of the reasons that the ancient Egyptians took such care to preserve their dead with sweet-smelling herbs was that it was believed Anubis would check each person with his keen canine nose. Only if they smelled pure would he allow them to enter the Kingdom of the Dead.


I looked up Anubis and found this quote in wikipedia. I found it amusing  I believe anubias is named after Anubis, I wasn't sure if that's why you named your thread as such, Gomer.


----------



## hoplo (May 14, 2007)

An upsidedown catfish will totally own an anubias plant.


----------

